# Cozy wants to say "hi"



## Cozybunny (May 26, 2011)

This is my sweet girl that my boyfriend surprised me with her name is Cozy. I have no idea how old she is and what type she is because he got her from a garage sale and I really don't think they even knew how to care for a rabbit. Anyway... meet Cozy


----------



## bunnycarrot1 (May 26, 2011)

Aww so cute


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 26, 2011)

Awwwe so cute!!! Love Cozy!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 26, 2011)

Oh MY Cozy is Beautiful.:inlove:

Your Boyfriend is a Keeper, that was very sweet of him to get you a Bunny. Had you been talking about getting one or was this just a very pleasant surprise?

Cozy looks quite big , do you have any idea how much she weighs? Or maybe it's just the way the pictures were taken.

Looking forward to more pictures and stories of Cozy. (love her name)

Susan


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 26, 2011)

Congrats on the little cutie.


----------



## Cozybunny (May 26, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Oh MY Cozy is Beautiful.:inlove:
> 
> Your Boyfriend is a Keeper, that was very sweet of him to get you a Bunny. Had you been talking about getting one or was this just a very pleasant surprise?
> 
> ...


Oh yes he is a keeper... very sweet guy... he gave her the name Cozy. :heartbeat:
I had actually been talking about wanting a bunny for a couple of months and whenever I would go see the bunnies in the feed store near here they were always sold out. One day my boyfriend was going to yard sales and saw her and had to get here for me... it was such a nice surprise. I haven't had many sweet boyfriends that actually thought of me like that... it's pretty special to me. 

Not sure how much she weighs yet. She is kinda big.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 26, 2011)

WOW you sure DO have a very sweet BF. I have been with mine for 7 years and he has never nor would he ever do something like that. Sooo sweet and she is sooo beautiful.

MORE PICS MORE PICS :inlove:


----------



## Cozybunny (May 26, 2011)

Okie dokie ... more pics


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 26, 2011)

I love her color and her ears are too kissable.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 26, 2011)

I LOVE this picture.






Does she chew the wooden chair? Buttercup was a real chewer when he was a youngster, now that he is a Senior Bunny he doesn't chew.

I LOVE:heartbeat: LOVE:heartbeat: LOVE:heartbeat: her colouring. Is she fixed? If not are you going to get her fixed.

Susan


----------



## Cozybunny (May 26, 2011)

Thanks  I love that pic too. I haven't seen her chew on anything yet... I keep a close eye on her t make sure she doesn't chew it. Not sure if she is fixed or not I just got her. How would I know if the previous owners got her fixed?? Is there any way to tell?


----------



## jujub793 (May 27, 2011)

are you sure Cozy is a she? whatever she is she is super cute! love the big ears


----------



## Cozybunny (May 28, 2011)

*jujub793 wrote: *


> are you sure Cozy is a she? whatever she is she is super cute! love the big ears


I checked myself... she is a girl for sure. :mrsthumper:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 23, 2011)

Cozy is sooo cute. wow. I want to get a bunny like that. Any ideas of what kind she is? I may jus look for one similar to that.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 23, 2011)

:inlove:


----------

